# Vote for the most scariest person in the movies



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Vote for the most scariest charater.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Other - The DBSTalk Mad Pollster ----- terrifying!


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Maybe this?


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Has the yak ever played in the movies?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

The wayans charecter from scary movie 1


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Is the 5th one down Jay Leno?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I think the most scariest thing is people who can't phrase.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Steveox said:


> Has the yak ever played in the movies?


It's a muskox. After all there is just too much yakkity yak on this board. :lol:


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Karl Foster said:


> I think the most scariest thing is people who can't phrase.


How does the old saying go?

"Phrase the Word and pass the annunciation."

Or maybe for all of the Southern Muslims here:
"Phrase be to Allah 'ya."

Something like that anyway.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Any character played by Madonna scares the living f*ck out of me. Or Warren Beatty for that matter. Which only means Dick Tracy was excrutiatingly frightening to watch.


----------

